# Problem with cultured marble bathtub with jets.



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has come across this issue before. I don't work with jetted bathtubs to often and i've never came across this.

I have a customer with a cultured marble jetted bathtub. The initial call was the jets don't work. So I went there filled the tub and the motor ran but no jets. I removed the pump send my camera in the suction line to look for cloggs and found none. Dissassembled the impella housing and couldn't see an issue. I took the pump to a pump repair place and they replaced the seal behind the impella apparently for no reason. I Installed the pump again filling it and same thing pump runs no jets. Then I loosened the union on the discharge side of the pump heard air escape and jets started to work. Turned the thing off and on a few times and it worked fine. Drained the tub filled it back up, it worked fine. 

The next day customer calls and its not working again. My guess it keeps getting air locked. Any ideas as to why this keeps happening.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

This might sound funny but it's all got. Maybe a swing check before the pump to keep water in the pump head at all times?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> This might sound funny but it's all got. Maybe a swing check before the pump to keep water in the pump head at all times?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


nah, you want the pump to drain all the water out after use, so it doesn't stink between uses, think about it


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> nah, you want the pump to drain all the water out after use, so it doesn't stink between uses, think about it


 
Just tell them to keep it full all the time, like a hot tub. :thumbup:









Paul


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Sounds like a vent problem.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Air leak on the suction side


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Air leak on the suction side


Wouldn't that produce water when the tub was filled and the pump was off?

P.S.: I'm like cityp...I don't really know much about jetted tubs.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The impeller could be seizing up when it gets dry and not spinning properly. 

Maybe it is starting to slip and it is just a fluke that it turned at all after you reinstalled the pump.

Their could be something starting to breakdown between the armature of the motor and the impeller. 

Maybe the motor is humming but the armature is not actually turning.

If the suction line fills up properly when filling the tub and the discharge lines are clear, then I would change out the whole pump assembly and not try to repair/rebuild it.

Also be sure they are waiting for it to fill prior to turning on the pump.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not a jetted tub expert either but I'd be looking at possible venting. I'm thinking of a scenario like a ejection pump locking up due to not having the little vent hole drilled in the discharge line. Maybe these tubs vent through the jets or have a dedicated vent towards the rim of the tub? I really don't know but if a block of air surrounds the pump with no way to break the vacuum, it might cause something like this.






Paul


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I'm not a jetted tub expert either but I'd be looking at possible venting. I'm thinking of a scenario like a ejection pump locking up due to not having the little vent hole drilled in the discharge line. Maybe these tubs vent through the jets or have a dedicated vent towards the rim of the tub? I really don't know but if a block of air surrounds the pump with no way to break the vacuum, it might cause something like this.
> 
> Paul


These tubs are common in South Florida. I have one myself. Mine does have a vent that's above all jets on the inside of the tub. Theirs doesn't. I thought that when filling the tub that the air would vent through the jets but in this case that's not happening and it's creating an air lock.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Is the pump mounted higher than the intake and the jets? That could be your air lock.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

TPWinc said:


> Is the pump mounted higher than the intake and the jets? That could be your air lock.


The pump sits on the concrete slab probably 4 ft away from the suction fitting in the tub.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

What I don't understand is shouldn't the water fill both the intake and discharge lines of the jetting system when the water fills in the tub.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> What I don't understand is shouldn't the water fill both the intake and discharge lines of the jetting system when the water fills in the tub.


 
Assuming there's a way for the trapped air to escape, I would think that it should.






aul


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> What I don't understand is shouldn't the water fill both the intake and discharge lines of the jetting system when the water fills in the tub.


 Not if the intake and jet are below the centerline of the pump. Think of taking a piece of clear tubing and submersing both ends in water at the same time. No matter how deep you push the ends in the water there will still be air in the tubing. You said the pump was on the floor, but all of the jetted cultured marble tubs I have seen sit on the floor and the suction fitting and jets are also fairly low. If this is the case you will need a vent.

One other thought on this... Does the tub have air admittance for bubbles. If it does make sure it is working and open when filling the tub. Also make shure the air line ties in close to the pump.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> nah, you want the pump to drain all the water out after use, so it doesn't stink between uses, think about it


Very good point!!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I had a jet tub do thid, hiwever once i cracked the union i never got a call back. Never come acrossed it again.

Shouldn,t get airlocked as the suction inlet should be lower than the jets. All the air should push out thru jets.

I haven,t seen s cult marble jet tub. R they custom assembled on site?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Every time I drain my hot tub to clean it, I have to crack the union to break the air lock when I refill it. Doesn't matter if I fill it through the skimmer, or through the drain cock (fem hose x fem hose) right at the pump. I've even tried isolating either side independently with the installed ball valves... It's an anomaly.

That or I'm not a very good plumber, but I play one in real life.

If it wasn't for the 10" of spray foam coating the entire spa, piping and all, I'd research further... Can't be bothered.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

We run into this problem all the time in Sarasota. When the unit was installed a nylon strap was broken and the hose has created an air trap. Actually it is holding water in the low spot on the hose. There are 2 ways to address and fix the problem; a really skinny person that can reach the line or pull the tub.


----------

